# End-of-year update!



## StarlingWings

Hello and Merry Christmas to everyone!

Right now it's either Christmas Eve or you're snug in your bed while visions of sugar plums dance in your head--whichever it may be, I wanted to take a last opportunity to catch up with everyone before the new year is upon us.

So, first in the agenda today:

Mallorn's new cage! Yes, I do have a picture this time 

Mallorn was very pleased with her new acommodations and only had to venture inside once when she decided that was her new palace now, goodbye to the too small old cage!

She plays with all her toys and actually has room to fly in her new cage. In fact, she rarely comes out these days--she used to be out almost all day, and now only comes out once a day for a few minutes for our daily preening/kisses session, then she cheerfully retires to her royal chambers for the day--no matter how long I leave the door open! 

Can you spot her? 









By the way, for those of you who commented on her knobbly perch, she absolutely loves it--it's her sleeping perch, now!

Second order of business: Buckwheat! 
His owners came to pick him up a few days ago, and it's been very quiet around here. Sometimes I still try to say hello to him and he's not here! At any rate, he was very, very sad to leave me and played every trick in the book to stay longer--including tricking us to open his cage door by spilling his water everywhere, clinging onto my back where nobody could reach him, and mercilessly attacking his mum and dad :laughing:

He's home safely now, though, but before he left, I caught a few videos of him talking!

One of them has jingle bells in the background because he absolutely loved our jingle bells, and every time we rung them for him, he'd begin one of his monologues 









Also, the other day (last week) it snowed terribly hard and everything was closed--this is for you people in an Aussie summer! This is our street--the big blue spruce is in our front yard 









Interestingly enough, right now it's around 45 degrees Fahrenheit (around 7 degrees Celcius) and sunny--I'd love a white Christmas!

Finally, thanks to Cody's great idea, I went to Michaels the other day and picked up a box of clear, undecorated blown glass ornaments and filled one with hundreds of Mallorn's feathers. Poor little thing is moulting terribly--the worst this year--and she looks like a prickly little cactus! (That is why, of course, there are no pictures of her here--she wouldn't permit it!)
Here's the finished product!









Finally, I wanted to wish everyone here a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year! I'll try to check in tomorrow but no promises 

Here's our Christmas Tree--it's a real one!









Baby Jesus is missing because we put him out on the 24th (today )


















Thanks for a great year, everyone! :wave:


----------



## FaeryBee

*Mallorn is looking quite appropriately regal in her new palace. It seems her servant (you) did quite well in choosing for her. 

Thanks for sharing the videos of Bucky as well as your wonderful pictures! I enjoyed them all. :hug:
The ornament you made with Mallorn's feathers looks very lovely.

I really was happy to see the picture of your spruce in the snow. 
We've had very unseasonably warm weather thus far this winter and from the forecasts it sounds as though snow isn't going to be a part of this winter for us here in Northern Virginia at all.

Peachy wasn't at all sure what to make of the noises Bucky makes. :laughing:
He actually got down and looked at the computer screen trying to figure it out.

*


----------



## StarlingWings

FaeryBee said:


> *Mallorn is looking quite appropriately regal in her new palace. It seems her servant (you) did quite well in choosing for her.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the videos of Bucky as well as your wonderful pictures! I enjoyed them all. :hug:
> 
> Peachy wasn't at all sure what to make of the noises Bucky makes. :laughing:
> He actually got down and looked at the computer screen trying to figure it out.*


Thank you, Deb :hug:

I'm glad you enjoyed seeing the pictures and videos and it just cracked me up that Peachy Pie came to see what was going on :laugh: I'm sure he wondered what kind of crazy parrot he was seeing!


----------



## LynandIndigo

Merry Christmas Gi Gi. It's Christmas morning here...... I love your Christmas tree.. Ohhh how I'd love some of that snow it looks cold I have always longed to see snow this is my dream... I think we are going to get a hot and muggy day as we are expecting a storm today... It is usually boiling hot on Christmas... I'd love to have a white Christmas and experience it..

Up in North QLD it is flooding there is a cyclone forming up there we also need some rain to so dry...

Bucky is beautiful he sure makes some strange noises and he talks really good. Indi wasn't sure of the new noises he kept looking at your bird with a strange look on his face...


----------



## aluz

I'm glad the Princess Mallorn loves her new cage so much! 
And Buckwheat's videos were quite entertaining to watch, he makes such interesting sounds and his "hellos" are really funny too!  

Here in my country we had a rather foggy, dark and cold morning, fortunately in the afternoon, the sun finally made its appearance, removed all the gloominess and made the rest of the day warmer.


----------



## Niamhf

Oh what a great update and thank you for sending us some snow over here in Australia  wow how beautiful it is - I'm getting quite nostalgic now as I absolutely love snow  that tree is gorgeous covered in snow also. 

Aww poor little Shut up ... I mean Bucky  

And Mallorn is looking very majestic in her palace - of course she wants to spend all day there it's giant playground that she can live in!! I'm so glad she loves her new cage 

Wishing you Mallorn and Tilda a wonderful Christmas and best wishes for the new year


----------



## Kate C

Merry Christmas to you and your family Geneva.

Princess Mallorn's cage looks really great, so glad she likes it.

I just loved Bucky's video's. He is so adorable. Did I hear him mimicking the phone ringing. My Kaspar rings the phone too and often he lets me know that my home phone is ringing when I am outside without my cordless. I am sure you are missing him, they have a way of worming their way into our hearts.


----------



## Abarriger

Oh what a lovely cage! Now she has room for entertaining! And I'm jealous of the snow-- I always go hoe to family in New England, where Christmas is usually white... but it's raining this year.

Also, your ornament is STUNNING! I've been saving Kimchi's feathers to make one, but the shape of yours is just great! Kimchi hasn't had a major molt yet so I haven't put them in anything yet.


----------



## Riovedo

Thanks for sharing!!!! Loved it all!!!


----------



## chirper

Merry Christmas to you and your family 

And thank you for you wonderful posts throughout the year I enjoyed them a lot


----------



## Jonah

Merry Christmas to you, and Mallorn too. She look's very pleased with her new setup, and why not, it is a palace fit for a princess. Thank's for sharing the pic's...


----------



## nuxi

Thanks for sharing all those beautiful photos with us,Gigi! The ornament is beautiful,your Christmas tree too! I also like the photo of the snow!


----------



## DamonsMaster

Gigi, Mallorn's new cage is beautiful. She must love all that extra room. Did she just go into it with no fuss at all?The reason I ask is that my Damon also has a new cage but still won't look at it. If you have any tips, please let me know.I adore your beautiful crib and tree. What a great idea putting Jesus in on Christmas Eve. We set ours out every year on top of the piano in the main lounge, but I'm going to suggest that we leave Jesus out until He is born. Love to you and Mallorn.............Janna.


----------



## StarlingWings

LynandIndigo said:


> Merry Christmas Gi Gi. It's Christmas morning here...... I love your Christmas tree.. Ohhh how I'd love some of that snow it looks cold I have always longed to see snow this is my dream... I think we are going to get a hot and muggy day as we are expecting a storm today... It is usually boiling hot on Christmas... I'd love to have a white Christmas and experience it..
> 
> Up in North QLD it is flooding there is a cyclone forming up there we also need some rain to so dry...
> 
> Bucky is beautiful he sure makes some strange noises and he talks really good. Indi wasn't sure of the new noises he kept looking at your bird with a strange look on his face...


Thank you Lyn :hug: You should come visit us sometime, you'd love it here. Even in the summer we can go to the cool mountains where there's always a nice breeze. White Christmases are the best kind, I think--I hope you get to see one someday!

Bucky is a bit of a loon but he's a charming one, for sure  I'm glad Indi was entertained!



aluz said:


> I'm glad the Princess Mallorn loves her new cage so much!
> And Buckwheat's videos were quite entertaining to watch, he makes such interesting sounds and his "hellos" are really funny too!
> 
> Here in my country we had a rather foggy, dark and cold morning, fortunately in the afternoon, the sun finally made its appearance, removed all the gloominess and made the rest of the day warmer.


She definitely does  If there's one thing Buckwheat isn't, it's boring 



Niamhf said:


> Oh what a great update and thank you for sending us some snow over here in Australia  wow how beautiful it is - I'm getting quite nostalgic now as I absolutely love snow  that tree is gorgeous covered in snow also.
> 
> Aww poor little Shut up ... I mean Bucky
> 
> And Mallorn is looking very majestic in her palace - of course she wants to spend all day there it's giant playground that she can live in!! I'm so glad she loves her new cage
> 
> Wishing you Mallorn and Tilda a wonderful Christmas and best wishes for the new year


Thank you so much, my friend :hug: I'm glad the snow gave you some comfort in the searing heat! Although, if it's any comfort, you're technically closer to Antartica than we are :laughing:

Little Shut Up was very fussed for sure, but we're going to visit for a New Years party soon, hopefully, so that's good 

Mallorn has started coming out exactly once, to land on my head and tell me she loves me, then land on Tilda's cage and tell her all sorts of things, and then zoom zoom back into her cage to make sure it's still there :undwech: :bowrofl:



Kate C said:


> Merry Christmas to you and your family Geneva.
> 
> Princess Mallorn's cage looks really great, so glad she likes it.
> 
> I just loved Bucky's video's. He is so adorable. Did I hear him mimicking the phone ringing. My Kaspar rings the phone too and often he lets me know that my home phone is ringing when I am outside without my cordless. I am sure you are missing him, they have a way of worming their way into our hearts.


Thank you so much, Kate! 
He is a sweetheart, yes, he mimics the phone all the time  It's very considerate of Kaspar to let you know when there's a phone ringing! Bucky just does it to be annoying, although if the phone does actually ring and you answer it, he spends the whole conversation shouting "Hello" in like 11 different tones of voice :laughing:



Abarriger said:


> Oh what a lovely cage! Now she has room for entertaining! And I'm jealous of the snow-- I always go hoe to family in New England, where Christmas is usually white... but it's raining this year.
> 
> Also, your ornament is STUNNING! I've been saving Kimchi's feathers to make one, but the shape of yours is just great! Kimchi hasn't had a major molt yet so I haven't put them in anything yet.


Thank you so much! The snow is always lovely, I think--I did hear about all that rain in the east! It's crazy we're beating everyone snow-wise this Christmas 

Thanks for the compliment on the ornament--I do rather like it myself, as well 

The good thing about Michaels is that even though they put their Christmas stuff out in October, it's on clearance by mid-December--just in time for Christmas! 



Riovedo said:


> Thanks for sharing!!!! Loved it all!!!


Thank you, Tammy dear :hug:



chirper said:


> Merry Christmas to you and your family
> 
> And thank you for you wonderful posts throughout the year I enjoyed them a lot


Thank you so much, Chirper, that means a lot to me to hear you say that :hug:
Same to you, and a happy new year!



Jonah said:


> Merry Christmas to you, and Mallorn too. She look's very pleased with her new setup, and why not, it is a palace fit for a princess. Thank's for sharing the pic's...


Many thanks, Randy, she certainly loves it--if not, I'm _sure_ she'd let me know right away 



nuxi said:


> Thanks for sharing all those beautiful photos with us,Gigi! The ornament is beautiful,your Christmas tree too! I also like the photo of the snow!


Thank you, Gaby! I'm glad you enjoyed them 



DamonsMaster said:


> Gigi, Mallorn's new cage is beautiful. She must love all that extra room. Did she just go into it with no fuss at all?The reason I ask is that my Damon also has a new cage but still won't look at it. If you have any tips, please let me know.I adore your beautiful crib and tree. What a great idea putting Jesus in on Christmas Eve. We set ours out every year on top of the piano in the main lounge, but I'm going to suggest that we leave Jesus out until He is born. Love to you and Mallorn.............Janna.


Thank you Janna  She has regular flight time and I set it up and put it next to her cage for a day or two and meanwhile got her used to her new toys, once she was playing with those, I put them in her new cage and she explored the outside of the cage a few times during her flight time and once I opened the door and she figured out how to get in, she popped in with no fuss and had only to go to sleep on her new perch for me to figure out she wasn't having anything more to do with her old cage 

Generally, I find it helps to put familiar toys and perches in there, which is why I got her used to everything new about it, first  Best of luck with Damon's new cage!

Thanks for the compliments on the tree + manger, we like having a little way to recognise His birth


----------



## Kate C

Kaspar says Hello too. When I have my cordless outside with me and it rings as I answer it he says a very professional 'Hello'. And often he will have a lovely little conversation with himself when I am talking. He makes a comment and then a cheerful human sounding laugh, as if in reply to the person on the other end of his imaginary call who said something funny. It sounds just like hearing a humans one sided phone conversation.


----------



## despoinaki

I missed that thread! I was away ! I love Mallorn's new cage - I am sure that Lina wants the same! Way to go Mallorn!!
Yes, that thing with the weather.. it was almost 17 C yesterday and right now it is snowing outside! But we don't have the same scenery here! 
I love the ornament you made, I hope I find the same ones here! One day..
Your tree is awesome! We haven't had a real one, ever! Maybe it's time to have one in the future!
May you have a wonderful New Year, Geneva and Mallorn!


----------



## StarlingWings

Kate C said:


> Kaspar says Hello too. When I have my cordless outside with me and it rings as I answer it he says a very professional 'Hello'. And often he will have a lovely little conversation with himself when I am talking. He makes a comment and then a cheerful human sounding laugh, as if in reply to the person on the other end of his imaginary call who said something funny. It sounds just like hearing a humans one sided phone conversation.


That's hysterical--he sounds like quite the character! :laughing: 


despoinaki said:


> I missed that thread! I was away ! I love Mallorn's new cage - I am sure that Lina wants the same! Way to go Mallorn!!
> Yes, that thing with the weather.. it was almost 17 C yesterday and right now it is snowing outside! But we don't have the same scenery here!
> I love the ornament you made, I hope I find the same ones here! One day..
> Your tree is awesome! We haven't had a real one, ever! Maybe it's time to have one in the future!
> May you have a wonderful New Year, Geneva and Mallorn!


Thank you Despina! I'm glad you dropped by 

I love real trees, they smell so nice and technically are better for the environment because they are grown on farms, not cut from the woods. Ours aren't, anyways. I think you should get one next year! 
Speaking of next year, a very happy new year to you, as well, and Nick, and the birds


----------



## RavensGryf

I'm so glad I FINALLY saw this thread and didn't miss it!

You picked the perfect new home for Mallorn  she loves it so much that she'd rather stay in! It's very nice.

Buckwheat is a funny guy. He's definitely entertaining . One of my birds does a ring, old style answering machine, beep, and message lol! 

Snow... I haven't been in snow for quite a while! Looks fun! Not to drive in .... But to play in 

I didn't see the original thread about the Christmas ornament. I'll have to look in Cody's threads to find it. I love it. I have collected TONS of feathers of all my birds, and had plans for another creative idea, but this one looks easier and I'm feeling lazy lol. I think I'll buy some clear bulbs . 

I've enjoyed all your threads throughout the year, and look forward to more Gigi !


----------



## StarlingWings

RavensGryf said:


> I'm so glad I FINALLY saw this thread and didn't miss it!
> 
> You picked the perfect new home for Mallorn  she loves it so much that she'd rather stay in! It's very nice.
> 
> Buckwheat is a funny guy. He's definitely entertaining . One of my birds does a ring, old style answering machine, beep, and message lol!
> 
> Snow... I haven't been in snow for quite a while! Looks fun! Not to drive in .... But to play in
> 
> I didn't see the original thread about the Christmas ornament. I'll have to look in Cody's threads to find it. I love it. I have collected TONS of feathers of all my birds, and had plans for another creative idea, but this one looks easier and I'm feeling lazy lol. I think I'll buy some clear bulbs .
> 
> I've enjoyed all your threads throughout the year, and look forward to more Gigi !


Thank you so much, Julie!

I haven't seen much of Raven, Griff, and the others lately, how are they doing?

I also loved the ornament idea, it only took a few minutes and I know it's something I'm keeping forever 

Happy new year to you as well!  :hug: Here's to a great 2016! :cheers:


----------



## RavensGryf

StarlingWings said:


> Thank you so much, Julie!
> 
> I haven't seen much of Raven, Griff, and the others lately, how are they doing?
> 
> I also loved the ornament idea, it only took a few minutes and I know it's something I'm keeping forever
> 
> Happy new year to you as well!  :hug: Here's to a great 2016! :cheers:


Oh they're doing well  thanks for asking! They're being a bit more mischievous than usual lately! Griffin keeps doing something new... flying to his "cousin" (similar species) Robin's house. Only problem is Robin wants to mangle the kid . Now I have to take extra precautions to keep Griffin off the grumpy old man's house when I'm not in the room.

I need to separate what looks like thousands of feathers lol, and make some of those ornaments. I wonder if they have plastic clear bulbs instead of glass? Thin glass makes me nervous, I feel klutzy (only when) I'm next to easily breakable things :laughing: I'm not kidding!


----------



## StarlingWings

RavensGryf said:


> Oh they're doing well  thanks for asking! They're being a bit more mischievous than usual lately! Griffin keeps doing something new... flying to his "cousin" (similar species) Robin's house. Only problem is Robin wants to mangle the kid . Now I have to take extra precautions to keep Griffin off the grumpy old man's house when I'm not in the room.
> 
> I need to separate what looks like thousands of feathers lol, and make some of those ornaments. I wonder if they have plastic clear bulbs instead of glass? Thin glass makes me nervous, I feel klutzy (only when) I'm next to easily breakable things :laughing: I'm not kidding!


Haha, it's so funny he keeps trying :laugh:
I'm sure they do have plastic ornaments, though--I haven't seen them, though


----------



## FaeryBee

*Michaels Craft Stores carry acrylic ornaments, during the Christmas holiday season, that look just like glass. 
I'm not sure if they have them during off-season or not though. *


----------



## RavensGryf

FaeryBee said:


> *Michaels Craft Stores carry acrylic ornaments, during the Christmas holiday season, that look just like glass.
> I'm not sure if they have them during off-season or not though. *


Thanks Deborah, for the suggestion. Michael's has so much stuff, I'm bound to find something on an after Christmas sale!


----------



## Jedikeet

AWW, Mallorn's during and after-napping videos are overflowing with cuteness galore! I was very tickled by her taking the shape of an egg during her nap with little mutters of sleep-talk, and leaning towards the camera after she awakes then playing with her toy - like she's intentionally showing off what she's doing. Such a cutie she is.

I also enjoyed the videos of Buckwheat and he quite's a talker. My conure Drogon also does a similar movement like him - that slow, sneaky prowl. I do have one minor compliant, GG - Mallorn's videos are a bit short compared to his. I wanna see Mallorn in longer videos from now on. WE WANT MORE MALLORN!

Thanks for the wonderful holiday greeting and videos and HAPPY NEW YEAR, PRINCESS GG & MALLORN!:best_wishes::hug:


----------



## StarlingWings

Jedikeet said:


> AWW, Mallorn's during and after-napping videos are overflowing with cuteness galore! I'm also very tickled by her taking the shape of an egg during her nap with little mutters of sleep-talk, and leaning towards the camera after she awakes then playing with her toy - like she's intentionally showing off what's she's doing. Such a cutie she is.
> 
> I also enjoyed the videos of Buckwheat and he quite's a talker. My conure Drogon also does a similar movement like him - that slow, sneaky prowl. I do have one minor compliant, GG - Mallorn's video are a bit short compared to his. I wanna see Mallorn in longer videos from now on. WE WANT MORE MALLORN!
> 
> Thanks for the wonderful holiday greeting and videos and HAPPY NEW YEAR, PRINCESS GG & MALLORN!:best_wishes::hug:


Thanks for stopping by, Nick! 
Mallorn certainly is quite a sleep talker, she has a whole montage of things she discourses during her Royal naps 

I'll be sure to post some more Mallorn videos soon--I have a few more


----------

